# IPOS Programmierung



## Jumper (27 November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen was IPOS Programmierung ist bzw. bedeutet oder beinhaltet?? Für was steht die Abkürzung IPOS!

Danke

Grüßle Jumper


----------



## nico (27 November 2008)

Hi Jumper,

schau am besten mal hier rein:

http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/11320400.pdf


----------



## Jumper (27 November 2008)

Genau dass was ich gesucht hab   !!! :-D
(Google hatte nichts geliefert)
Danke


----------



## wincc (28 November 2008)

was es alles gibt lol   http://www.ipos-society.org/ 

gott sei dank hat das mit sew nichts zu tun lol


----------

